# Single ND doeling for WRRanch Reeces Pieces



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Finally after two solid months of waiting Reece kidded today...no help. Thank goodness no problems since it was her first. We have an adorable black and white doeling....so flipping cute and the first black and white ever for daddy of fifteen kids! Post pics later  Mom has a very decent udder for a FF.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yay!!! I remember seeing her before, can't wait to see baby! Glad all went well.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

So I am trying to post a picture that I took on my phone lets see if it works.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Lets try this again...I will get better pictures today .


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Picture won't work. But congrats!

BTW, got Finn shaved a few weeks ago. He looks amazing! I should be able to get some pics on Monday. Had fair this week, tomorrow is the last day


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

There got the picture to post ... name leaning towards *Oreo Cookie Crumble*

I can't WAIT to see Finn shaved! Did you show him this year?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Looks a little like his mommy, without the brown.  In that pic, anyways. very cute!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

She's wicked cute!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Sarah you are correct she is solid black and white like dad but the amount of white and markings on her face are like mom....perfect combo of both parents I am so proud!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Very sweet little one!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very cute little one


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

KasKiRanch said:


> There got the picture to post ... name leaning towards *Oreo Cookie Crumble*
> 
> I can't WAIT to see Finn shaved! Did you show him this year?


Yay it worked! She's adorable. 
I'll be showing him on Friday. I am super excited to see how he does. If you don't mind PJ pictures, I can take some today. Not feeling to well today  But I can run out and get some pics later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yay it worked! She's adorable.
> I'll be showing him on Friday. I am super excited to see how he does. If you don't mind PJ pictures, I can take some today. Not feeling to well today  But I can run out and get some pics later.


I am okay with PJ pics , I am just excited to see how he is looking. Even scruffy Finn is a beautiful boy!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Okay still not the BEST photos but I got some with my real camera .


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is so cute!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Not the best picture and it isn't hold over fill, but what do you think of Reece's Udder as a FF? Going to have to milk her...darn baby is favoring one side


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's so cute! Looks just like Oreo cookie crumbles.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Not sure as to the "udder" thing, but I like the teats. She should be easy to hand milk for a ND. I think... (?)

Also, try taping off the side that the baby is favoring at least half the time. It will force her to drink from the other side as well.


----------

